# New Loft i am Building.



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, My name is Billy and i have had Racing Pigeons for a year now. I want to post some Pictures for everyone as i have greatly appreciated the pictures that you all post. First i want to post my starter loft that i got ideas from here. It is 4x8 with a 8 ft peak and works great. Next i will post my new loft project in progress witch is 24x10 8 ft tall that will slant to 6 ft 3. I have 4 days in it so far and will get most of it done this weekend with 12 hr days. I am a Farrier by trade so i am use to swinging a hammer.  You all seem to be great, like one big family as your first interest is the well being of the BIRDS.

That being said i hope i can get the Pictures to Post.

Thanks, Billy


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I need help posting pictures please...


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Tried to upload pics and got a error message.

Failed to write file. Check disc quotas and permissions for the path: /mnt/nfs/static.keebali.com/pigeons.biz/forums/useralbums/thumbs/13/b5e3ef5a6eb3201e12c534581dca8e09_13372.jpg

Please help, thanks, Billy


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are problems with uploading pictures to the Pigeon-Talk website. If you care to send your pictures to me at [email protected], I will get them posted so everyone can view them.

Terry


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks tawhatley we really wanna see those pictures


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Billy's Loft Pictures*

Here's the first three:




























Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the last two:



















Terry


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you Terry.

The new Loft is 24x10 and will have three 8x7 ft Lofts with a three foot isle way. It is being built on the side of a slight hill, which makes it a little harder to build. The smaller Loft will go to my wife as she wants some show pigeons and maybe some tumblers for my three sons. Me and my wife really love the birds but i think my boys love them more ... They seem to really enjoy helping feed and water them.

Billy


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

the loft you are building there looks beautiful but I just wish the pictures were a little bit bigger lol keep up the great work ,I will be watching for future pictures and info on your progression


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

and people say economy is down. lol . looking great man try to post bigger pics. im really happy for the people that have the space and its able to build a big loft


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking really good--pictures need to be larger--for I can't see good as it is..lol c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. these are HUGE .. I'll fix them tomorrow .. sorry! Be careful what you wish for .. you wanted larger, and you got it! LOL!
I am just too tired tonight to resize these but will do so tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice loft, and very nice looking Dog you have...How i missed mined...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It was a real good attempt Tawhatley and all those pretty green trees and bushes made me feel like I was in a national forest or something---don't get out much.... and that was worth the trip---looks like a pretty neat start to a loft and will look forward to seeing the pictures and the 1/2 face doggie better...thanks for the attempt...c.hert


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

lol, She said she could make them a little smaller for me. My dog likes the big pic of him though...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I love those breeds--cute dog and I can't wait to see the whole picture in good size and your loft looks like it could turn out very beautiful especially in that green world..c.hert


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Dogs name is Big Daddy Kane (3 yrs old), he`s a Pit bull and Kane is one of the friendliest dogs ive had... Can you say Pigeon PROTECTION....lol.. He loves the Birds. We have a couple that will peck at his fur when hes nappin in the shade, he just looks at them and lays his head back down.

Billy


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those dogs really got a bad rap and they are special and beautiful dogs and gentle as well but they like to eat a lot and real good companions--I love them....Lays his head down as birdies peck at him---now thats a worthless dog lol so wonderful they are and it feels good to him I bet...Going to work now...Bye billyr70.....c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice loft bro...and nice red nose, I like his name "Big Daddy Kane".


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

(One last try before i give up on posting anymore pictures) Ok, is there anyone that can help me post some more pictures? I would really like you all to see my loft progress as i have really enjoyed looking at others... Terry posted my first couple of pictures but has not posted any other pictures that i have sent. I hope everything is ok with Terry.

Thanks, Billy


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are some pictures to my Photobucket pics

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon pictures/100_2148.jpg
http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon pictures/100_2152.jpg
http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon pictures/100_2153.jpg
http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon pictures/100_2183.jpg
http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon pictures/100_2184.jpg
http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon pictures/100_2185.jpg
http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon pictures/100_2180.jpg
http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon pictures/100_2181.jpg
http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon pictures/100_2182.jpg


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

really nice . is it all done?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Billy Bring up photobucket to the picture in the album you want. put the mouse on it. it will scolldown when you see IMG CODE right click and copy then minimize that screen and bring up pigeon talk click on your reply screan right click and paste and it will be there 
dont forget to right your reply first then past behind it Also resize your pictures in photobucket to med first


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you, Its not done yet. I had to finish my yb loft first (the middle loft) so i can start to give my late hatches a loft. There will be a window, trap and avery on the left of this one and one on the right, so it will have three seperate lofts 8x7 sections with a three foot isle way behind them. The averys are removable, me and my wife can lift them up very easily so i can clean them. The averys are 6 ft long and a little over two ft wide x two foot deep.

Billy


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank You Shady Bug Loft......:d:d:d


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pictures*

I thought I'd do this for people with slower internet connections so they wouldn't have to open up a new window and wait awhile to see them.










http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon%20pictures/100_2152.jpg[/img

[img]http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/billyr1970/Pigeon%20pictures/100_2153.jpg


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Billy, I'm sorry but I'm going to try and steal that sliding door idea lol. Your looking real good, it also gave me some good ideas for my loft, continue the good work.

Good luck,
Shokri


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting for me First To Hatch, Your AWESOME... The sliding door was simple and it is easy to make and works great. I bought the sliding door tracks at Home Depot... Just make sure it is at least 18 in wide so you can get your basket through the door when you are basketing your Birds. I think most Baskets are around 16 in or so.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

billyr70 said:


> Thanks for posting for me First To Hatch, Your AWESOME... The sliding door was simple and it is easy to make and works great. I bought the sliding door tracks at Home Depot... Just make sure it is at least 18 in wide so you can get your basket through the door when you are basketing your Birds. I think most Baskets are around 16 in or so.


Yea, I was thinking of making it like 22 in. this sliding door part would be the part that separates my hens and cocks section and then when they are paired for breeding I can keep that door open without it being swinging out and it could be a large 4 x 12 section for the breeders and the young that they are raising.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Here i am almost done my second section.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Some of my Babys in the settling cage. The cage has a couple of latches to hold it, and the stones are i little extra security.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

A couple of my baby droppers relaxing.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

The loft is awesome...how much I gotta pay in order to use your services.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Man your wife must be very nice to let you build things on the living room floor LOL


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL, i built it in my garage, but needed the wood to dry out some before painting. (She is a great woman though)


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

so how many sections you got and how big are they each?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You need a slated floor so your birds don't have to walk around in all that poop.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Billyr70: Posting 22 looks like it has a metal roof and First to Hatch on some post wanted information about those. The only thing that I know is it makes the loft hotter in the summer time and makes noise with the rain-----Is this true or is there a way to insulate it somehow---Your a very good builder and there are so many good builders here on pigeon talk and your loft is awesome and I love you dog and those two droppers birds as well. Can't wait until you get it completely finished and my its sturdy...c.hert


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

c.hert said:


> Billyr70: Posting 22 looks like it has a metal roof and First to Hatch on some post wanted information about those. The only thing that I know is it makes the loft hotter in the summer time and makes noise with the rain-----Is this true or is there a way to insulate it somehow---Your a very good builder and there are so many good builders here on pigeon talk and your loft is awesome and I love you dog and those two droppers birds as well. Can't wait until you get it completely finished and my its sturdy...c.hert


Thank you c.hert. 
It does have a Metal roof. The Metal roof has inch groves in it to help get the heat out, i also left the front and back of the loft with another inch gap that runs the whole length of the loft. I have had a couple of 85 degree days with no problems. (i put my hand up to roof and it wasn't bad) Home Depot sells foam board insulation that comes in 4x8 x 1/2 in thick sheets if needed. It is very possible that i will do this. (Lofts work so differently depending on location and design, so i will add vents and such as required) As far as rain noise, yes it is louder but not to bad. (that's another reason for the insulation board to dampen the noise) I have meet a couple of other local fliers that have metal roofs and they are doing fine. My brother has a Metal roof on his 30 x 50 race car garage and we used foam board insulation and it stays COOLER inside in the hot months then outside. I am getting ready to go on a week vacation so i have slowed on the build process. When i get back i want to get back to it. The last thing i will do is build a 6x10 foot deck on the side with a swinging glider to sit and enjoy my babies......OH and one for my DOG....


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

blackknight01 said:


> so how many sections you got and how big are they each?


Hi Blacknight,

The loft is 10x24. It has 3 sections that are 7x8 and a 3ft isle way along the back.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You need a slated floor so your birds don't have to walk around in all that poop.


Hi Shadybug loft,

I might use crushed corncob on 2/3 of the floors and use a small grate section in the front where i will walk from one loft to the next. (So many ideas running through my head all the time. I do alot of thinking. )


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats real real nice everyone should have the opportunity to sit on a glider with a dog and watching your pigeons and don't forget the cold or hot drink---Thanks the treasures of our life...--enjoy-- c.hert


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

billyr70 said:


> Some of my Babys in the settling cage. The cage has a couple of latches to hold it, and the stones are i little extra security.


Great looking bunch of YB. What color is that 2nd bird from left to right. Love your loft, i wish i got the room to build a loft that big!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

ezemaxima said:


> Great looking bunch of YB. What color is that 2nd bird from left to right. Love your loft, i wish i got the room to build a loft that big!


Hi ezemaxima,

I dont know what color you would call her. Maybe someone else could tell us. Her brother is to the right of her and looks very similar to her. I think those two are my best looking birds so far.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

c.hert said:


> Thats real real nice everyone should have the opportunity to sit on a glider with a dog and watching your pigeons and don't forget the cold or hot drink---Thanks the treasures of our life...--enjoy-- c.hert


Yes a cold lemonade with lots of ice......and of course a BEER for my dog Kane...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well for heavean sake! what beautiful birds... and ummm I'll take the beer....


thanks for showing your outstanding looking birds!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

billyr70 said:


> Thank you c.hert.
> It does have a Metal roof. The Metal roof has inch groves in it to help get the heat out, i also left the front and back of the loft with another inch gap that runs the whole length of the loft. I have had a couple of 85 degree days with no problems. (i put my hand up to roof and it wasn't bad) Home Depot sells foam board insulation that comes in 4x8 x 1/2 in thick sheets if needed. It is very possible that i will do this. (Lofts work so differently depending on location and design, so i will add vents and such as required) As far as rain noise, yes it is louder but not to bad. (that's another reason for the insulation board to dampen the noise) I have meet a couple of other local fliers that have metal roofs and they are doing fine. My brother has a Metal roof on his 30 x 50 race car garage and we used foam board insulation and it stays COOLER inside in the hot months then outside. I am getting ready to go on a week vacation so i have slowed on the build process. When i get back i want to get back to it. The last thing i will do is build a 6x10 foot deck on the side with a swinging glider to sit and enjoy my babies......OH and one for my DOG....


I don't think I'm really worried about the hotness of the metal roof because the loft is under some trees and I'm more worried about sunlight then the heat of the roof my mentor also said that if its a metal roof good thing that it is under a tree. As far as the raining noises that might be a problem, doesn't this mean it would be cheaper to use 3/4 plywood for the roof? Idk, what are you doing roof wise exactly ?I'm not sure what to do but I do know I need to figure that out quick, 2 full days to work on the loft, plan to put the floor boards on and get all the framing for the walls done. Also do you think you can get me some pictures of the other side of you sliding door?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

billyr70 said:


> Some of my Babys in the settling cage. The cage has a couple of latches to hold it, and the stones are i little extra security.


Gorgeous birds!
Did I hear somebody mention a drink? Friday night  Bacardi and coke please!!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I finished most of the last section and now just got my outside paneling done today. I think i will hang the Doors tomorrow. YBS out looking around and enjoying the weather...


----------



## urunatural (Apr 8, 2010)

nice work, and beautiful birds.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Gosh I would like for you to come to Colorado and build me a house to live in...It's beautiful and well well done....thanks for sharing....those birds look happy on the roof as well and your getting finished just in the niche of time before hot weather really sets in for the summer months. Just beautiful.....c.hert


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Job! Great looking loft


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

Roofing questions, Does the whole roof just sit on top of the side frames or is it attached to the frame somehow?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

HangsLoft said:


> Roofing questions, Does the whole roof just sit on top of the side frames or is it attached to the frame somehow?


Look at the other pictures on the first page. It is very simple and easy to do. 

Good luck


----------

